#  >  > Banal Banter >  >  > The TeakDoor Lounge >  >  Can I be electrocuted?

## YourDaddy

Something I noticed in my wife's house I should have noticed years ago.

This power cable was installed for the shower heater. The place floods sometimes during heavy rains and she will often pour a bucket of water when she washes floors. I mean, how dangerous is this? The rat or some other creature may come and night and chew on it.

I said to wife this needs to be fixed immediately and in her pissy tone she goes off at me "buy new house!" (it's her house bought before we met).

How dare I mention a fucking imperfection!!!

Anyway, what can I do to make this a little safer? I'm gonna call someone and do it behind her back because I know she thinks there is no issue here.

----------


## Troy

Safe as houses mate...

----------


## aging one

> Safe as houses mate...



Not if his wife ever sees or hears about the above photo.  She may rig up her own electric throne for him.. :smiley laughing:

----------


## stroller

No ploblem., mate.
Just to make sure, cut it with a pair of scissors while standing in a puddle of water.

----------


## Pragmatic

> what can I do to make this a little safer?


 Absolutely fcuk all you lucky buggar. Just the opposite. Nundge nudge, wink wink. You start showering outside. Tell her you like having a strip off wash outside. Good luck, Nudge nudge, wink wink. How come it's always others that are soooo lucky?

----------


## lom

I'd guess that is the safety ground wire going  down in the floor , being  connected to a ground rod  under the floor.

If not then you are in danger of being electrocuted when showering.

----------


## bowie

> Can I be electrocuted?


Yup - get it fixed, live wires need to be shielded and protected. GFCI circuits where ever water and electricity occupy the same space. Only takes tickle current to screw up your heartbeat. Don't take chances. Get a "qualified" sparky in there to reroute the power cable. 

It is a "life-threatening" hazard.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Get a "qualified" sparky in there to reroute the power cable.


 In Thailand, out in the sticks?     :rofl:  Monkey see, monkey do, would be about the best you cud get.    :Smile: 





> live wires need to be shielded and protected.


 Joking aside, has it been confirmed to be live?

----------


## jabir

Don't worry about it, Thai electricity is different.

----------


## bowie

> In Thailand, out in the sticks?     Monkey see, monkey do, would be about the best you cud get.   
> 
> joking aside, has it been confirmed to be live?





Prag - you are right, out in the sticks - you're stuck, but, there are a few qualified electricians and a slew of the "monkey see, monkey doers". Gotta do your due diligence and find a qualified sparky. Can't take chances with electricity.  

joking aside, has it been confirmed to be live?[/QUOTE]

Don't know. Opening post says it's the water heater cable. He is living there - can't take a chance.

----------


## Klondyke

For start you buy a GFCI breaker (Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter), ca.300 Baht (e.g. in TW), connect it in-between the incomer and the water heater:
 

Good precaution is also to have the shower connection by a plastic hose instead of the flexible steel one (as shown on my picture).

----------


## Pragmatic

> This power cable was installed for the shower heater.


 But it cud, as someone pointed out, be the earth. But even so that is wrong to be in the shower room.

----------


## fishlocker

You ever live in reality? You know damn well it's an issue. Cut the power at the breaker. Test the heater to be certain the power is dead.  Then disconnect at the breaker panel. Reroute a new properly grounded cable overhead as in not in the water like through the ceiling like it should be. And keep the point of use style heater ( I assume you have) out of any possible water being splashed about.

Really daddy I wouldn't be caught dead in that accident waiting to happen.

fish.

----------


## docmartin

Think about it.
That wire, regardless of whether it's a live wire or a ground wire, is still a copper wire that is connected to a box (the water heater) that has a 220 volt supply.
If a fault develops in that ie. a live wire exposed or an energised ground wire you wouldn't want to have wet feet around it.
Or dry ones.
GFCIs are a great idea but don't necessarily save you either depending on the fault situation.
So get a real sparkie to separate the hazardous cabling from the people.

----------


## YourDaddy

> I'd guess that is the safety ground wire going  down in the floor , being  connected to a ground rod  under the floor.
> 
> If not then you are in danger of being electrocuted when showering.


Just to clarify, the wire is in the kitchen, there's no wire going down in the bathroom.

----------


## SKkin

^I'm thinking that bit would have been more helpful in the OP.  :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Still....a lot of contact with water. 

Not in the sticks.....Bangers

To be honest, I'm more worried about her. She's the one washing floors all the time.

----------


## SKkin

So Toto is not in Toronto anymore... 

Besides the possibility of electrocution, have things been better with the wife since you returned? No further head injuries?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Dillinger

Who fucking installed that?

----------


## Norton

> I'm gonna call someone and do it behind her back because I know she thinks there is no issue here.


No idea what that wire is from your pic. Smart. Call someone to fix it properly.

----------


## David48atTD

What to believe ...




> I'm a fraud. I don't even live in Thailand and have been posting from Serbia for the past 10 years.
> 
> Like Za, I'm just here to practice my English.
> 
> Fuck off everyone and thanks for free English lessons

----------


## Pragmatic

> This power cable was installed for the shower heater.


 Just to clarify. Is it a live wire connected to the shower?





> Just to clarify, the wire is in the kitchen, there's no wire going down in the bathroom.


 So your shower is in the kitchen? Or is your kitchen in the shower?

----------


## SKkin

> So your shower is in the kitchen? Or is your kitchen in the shower?





> She's the one washing floors all the time.


I think he just lies down in the kitchen when the wife is washing the floors.  :Confused:

----------


## YourDaddy

The wire is connected to the shower heater which is in the bathroom. 

The wire goes all the way to the kitchen where it's burried to the ground.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The wire goes all the way to the kitchen where it's burried to the ground.


 How long has it been like that? Do us a favour. Go knock it out and see what it is connected to. Or pay some Somchai to do it.      :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Anyway, what can I do to make this a little safer? I'm gonna call someone and do it behind her back because I know she thinks there is no issue here.


Tell the wife you are worried about her washing the floors.

If money is not a thing, contact Safe-T-Cut, you can find on internet. They will come and install a GFI system in your house. 

https://www.safe-t-cut-cm.com/%E0%B9...-59266.product

----------


## baldrick

> Cut the power at the breaker


if the breaker does not power the whole house

and is the breaker single pole ?

you need to find the other end of the cable and disconnect it - use an insulated screwdriver and dont touch bare metal and then tape up the exposed ends

----------


## stroller

It's the grounding wire coming from the shower water heater, don't disconnect it.

----------


## OhOh

Does your wife have life insurance?  If so, get her to disconnect it. It's her house I believe.

Have you checked out your young neighbours shower room.  Tell your wife to get it fixed or you will be "showering" there.

----------


## stroller

The wire is in the foking kitchen, not bathroom, floor.

----------


## Norton

You have 3 options imo.
Rewire the entire house with 3 prong plugs and a proper ground.
Build a new house
Do nothing and get electrocuted.

Up to you ที่รัก

----------


## OhOh

> The rat or some other creature may come and night and chew on it.


I've always found leaving a bowl of this on the floor stops them chewing cables:

----------


## YourDaddy

A bowl of polit?

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Something I noticed in my wife's house I should have noticed years ago.
> 
> This power cable was installed for the shower heater. The place floods sometimes during heavy rains and she will often pour a bucket of water when she washes floors. I mean, how dangerous is this? The rat or some other creature may come and night and chew on it.
> 
> I said to wife this needs to be fixed immediately and in her pissy tone she goes off at me "buy new house!" (it's her house bought before we met).
> 
> How dare I mention a fucking imperfection!!!
> 
> Anyway, what can I do to make this a little safer? I'm gonna call someone and do it behind her back because I know she thinks there is no issue here.


1. ~ The fact that you have just now noticed that obvious "life-threatening" safety hazard, is a topic worthy of its own thread.

2. ~ The fact that you'd remain a bed-partner with any woman, as blocked-headedly stupid, as you've described, is yet another topic,...still. 
Indeed(s) your wife's twat must really be *out-of-this-world* fantastic, for *you* to be putting-up with such a level of total disrespect.

3. ~ Advice: Be a better friend to your wife, than she obviously is to herself. Get the job done, behind her back, of course,...
then quietly (w/ immediacy) walk away from the marriage...A word to the *wise*,...should be sufficient,...eh?... :Cool2:

----------


## stroller

It's not "life-threatening"; it's not a live wire, numpty.

Btw, good troll, daddy.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stroller

Dbl post

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> It's not "life-threatening"; it's not a live wire, numpty.
> 
> Btw, good troll, daddy.


Good info, but why couldn't you leave it at that? Huh? *Yet^^* another mean-spirited (ever-present-on-the-platform) 

member of the "stalker" community,..no doubt. It took only 6 minutes to compose, then post a reply..._Phew! ................................................_  :enough:

----------


## stroller

Compared to your 7 minutes to post an off-topic attack at a fellow member.  :Sad:

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Compared to your 7 minutes to post an off-topic attack at a fellow member.


*DITTO! ^* Not an attack, on my part. Just the facts. You ^, like several others on the forum, are a *mean*, angry-spirited poster personality. Look at your*self* ^, for a change...You ^ have the mic... ::chitown::

----------


## stroller

Oh, another off-topic attack.  :Sad: 
... and all for pointing out it's not a live wire, which you could easily have concluded yourself, had you bothered to read before spouting off.

----------


## YourDaddy

> 1. ~ The fact that you have just now noticed that obvious "life-threatening" safety hazard, is a topic worthy of its own thread.
> 
> 2. ~ The fact that you'd remain a bed-partner with any woman, as blocked-headedly stupid, as you've described, is yet another topic,...still. 
> Indeed(s) your wife's twat must really be *out-of-this-world* fantastic, for *you* to be putting-up with such a level of total disrespect.
> 
> 3. ~ Advice: Be a better friend to your wife, than she obviously is to herself. Get the job done, behind her back, of course,...
> then quietly (w/ immediacy) walk away from the marriage...A word to the *wise*,...should be sufficient,...eh?...



It's her epic ass actually, but no.... I won't be leaving. I won't be saying why as it will piss your friend Aging One off  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Very professional-looking job in that photo, Daddy-oh. I am sure the earth underneath that lot of tiling is going to be a good earth.

_NOT._

People die from bad wiring. My advice is to get it sorted by someone who knows what they are doing, and get an earth leakage device.

----------


## stroller

Daddy:
Lots of Prego jars stached in her house?

----------


## Troy

Have you got a pic of the consumer unit or where the power comes in? It might give an idea as to just how safe that bit of wire is.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Daddy:
> Lots of Prego jars stached in her house?


Very naughty




> Have you got a pic of the consumer unit or where the power comes in? It might give an idea as to just how safe that bit of wire is.


There is a breaker actually. Might explain why I survived the floods. I'll post a pic.

----------


## Neverna

> The wire is connected to the shower heater which is in the bathroom. 
> 
> The wire goes all the way to the kitchen where it's burried to the ground.


As stroller posted in post #28 ...




> It's the grounding wire coming from the shower water heater, don't disconnect it.


It can't really be anything else (but TiT so you never know). There could/should be an earthing rod in the ground. Leave it as it is, or perhaps put something over the wire to prevent people knocking it/tripping over it/damaging it, etc.

Just to check what it really is, take the front cover off the shower unit and take a photo of the inside showing where all the cables go, including that one.

----------


## stroller

Short-circuit the breaker, take out the grounding wire, if you're interested in the insurance premium.

----------


## OhOh

> A bowl of polit?


Keeps one regular, I've found.

----------


## cyrille

> Very professional-looking job in that photo, Daddy-oh. I am sure the earth underneath that lot of tiling is going to be a good earth.
> 
> NOT.


This wayne's world revival ao started seems to be gathering pace.

----------


## bowie

> People die from bad wiring.


And, you do not troubleshoot and diagnose a potential wiring problem or hazard over the internet with photo's. Get a "qualified" specialist in there to review and repair the problem. Considering this example exists, it would behoove the poster to have the entire house electric installation reviewed for safety.

----------


## Neverna

^ It might have been a Thai "qualified" specialist who ran the cable.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> I won't be saying why as it will piss your friend Aging One off


*electrocuted while showering*

----------


## cyrille

:Very Happy: 

Convincing.

The way he's leaning comfortably on his left elbow adds genuine pathos.

----------


## YourDaddy

You were always shit at googling images

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> And, you do not troubleshoot and diagnose a potential wiring problem or hazard over the internet with photo's. Get a "qualified" specialist in there to review and repair the problem. Considering this example exists, it would behoove the poster to have the entire house electric installation reviewed for safety.


*Finally. Someone ^* who can actually compose an objective, friendly, and informative post, without adding some favoritism intonation or an arrogantly subtle put-down slant, included with their reply. Way to go.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## Pragmatic

> it would behoove the poster to have the entire house electric installation reviewed for safety


 There are no guarantees that the next electrician will do any better. I found the best way to get an electrician is to go to your service provider. Ask them if one of their electricians can come and check your house. Your provider only uses uni trained electricians.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Reminds me of the good ol Latin American "Suicide Shower"- I didn't find shower time a particularly relaxing time when I lived in Honduras!

Not my pic- these where the days before smartphones  :rofl:

----------


## bowie

> There are no guarantees that the next electrician will do any better. I found the best way to get an electrician is to go to your service provider. Ask them if one of their electricians can come and check your house. Your provider only uses uni trained electricians.


This is the solution and way to go

----------


## aging one

yd if you were electrocuted who would give a shit. :Smile: . Think about it.

----------


## Switch

> Prag - you are right, out in the sticks - you're stuck, but, there are a few qualified electricians and a slew of the "monkey see, monkey doers". Gotta do your due diligence and find a qualified sparky. Can't take chances with electricity.  
> 
> joking aside, has it been confirmed to be live?


Don't know. Opening post says it's the water heater cable. He is living there - can't take a chance.[/QUOTE]
When we moved from Samui to the backwoods of Surat, the gf took a shower she had bought, away from the rental property in Samui, to install it in the new rental house in the sticks.
She called a local plumber to install it in one of the shower cubicles that were both cold supply only.
He gave her a list of parts he would need for the job. Top of the list was an earthing spike and wiring for same. Civilisation ensued.  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> local “plumber” to install it in one of the shower cubicles that were both cold supply only.
> He gave her a list of parts he would need for the job. Top of the list was an earthing spike and wiring for same.


Aww... come switch, you're just bragging, out of all the "monkey see, monkey doers" you hit a professional - well, someone's gotta hit the lottery, glad it was you. But, your experience was the exception, not the rule. Even the highly qualified and trained folk occasionally make mistakes, overlook or miss an error. Why in the US you need a permit, final inspection and approval of an installation/renovation. Always oversee and review the work performed. After all you pay the price of their mistake (be it intentional, laziness, or just plain overlooked).

----------


## YourDaddy

> yd if you were electrocuted who would give a shit.. Think about it.


Don't you have a nice Christmas day to spend with your family? Oh, that's right, JAOF (Just Another Old Farang) in Thailand.

I'm off to a dinner with some Hiso people.

See ya

----------


## Mandaloopy

Buffet? I'm off to the Shangri La for their buffet tonight. Enjoy!

----------


## aging one

> I'm off to a dinner with some Hiso people.


with the guy who wired your wifes hiso townhouse? :smiley laughing:

----------


## YourDaddy

> Buffet? I'm off to the Shangri La for their buffet tonight. Enjoy!


Inter continental here. Have yet to join the ranks of upper 5 star hotels.

----------


## happynz

Lo-so boofiya for me today.  :Very Happy:

----------


## YourDaddy

> Lo-so boofiya for me today.


It's going to be a reflux heavy holidays for me, happy

----------


## happynz

Good luck with that.

----------


## SKkin

> It's going to be a reflux heavy holidays for me, happy






 :Beerchug:

----------


## YourDaddy

Oh well, it was a Holiday Inn besides Intercontinental, but the buffet came to only 450b per person including a service charge. You can't beat that.

Cheaper than Sizzlers and the mushroom soup was much better  :Smile:

----------

